# topcoat for a rusty metal fence.



## paintguy86 (Aug 6, 2011)

I have a fence that is rusty and id like to clear it to keep it looking the way it is. It doesn't have scale rust. Should i use a spar varnish or something else. I know the oil will darken it which is fine, but any suggestions?


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Devoe or Coronado Pre Prime 167. 1000 sq ft per gallon and will lock down the rust. A solvent based Aliphatic Acrylic Urethane will have UV resistance.


----------



## paintguy86 (Aug 6, 2011)

NACE said:


> Devoe or Coronado Pre Prime 167. 1000 sq ft per gallon and will lock down the rust. A solvent based Aliphatic Acrylic Urethane will have UV resistance.


Ha thats great. Same system i used. Glad someone else said the same thing.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

on my on fence years ago went with Penatra (SP) with a top coat od Alum Penatral
look good up to a couple of years ago did that 20 + years
David


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Getting ready to start these again . Once the weather gets better . Did a metal 
Primer major rust lots of sanding . These balconies didn't have proper weep holes 
Causing the the 90 degrees angles to bust out . I fill it in with a elastic metric caulk then primed and follow up with a DTM 
What product did you guys you for your finish coats .?


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> Getting ready to start these again . Once the weather gets better . Did a metal
> Primer major rust lots of sanding . These balconies didn't have proper weep holes
> Causing the the 90 degrees angles to bust out . I fill it in with a elastic metric caulk then primed and follow up with a DTM
> What product did you guys you for your finish coats .?


Once it's primed, I'll use any sort of hard finished Exterior Acrylic. What sort of primer did you use?


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Once it's primed, I'll use any sort of hard finished Exterior Acrylic. What sort of primer did you use?


I use breakthrough , Pitt tech , Kelly Moore 
DTM I just went straight DTM . Spray rustroleum primer oil based .


----------

